# Afrecha



## lamismagata

Por favor quiero saber el nombre de Afrecha en Inglés. Dentro del contexto de regiones del mediterraneo, parece ser el nombre paleolítico de Africa


----------



## k-in-sc

It doesn't look like it's used in English. What's the context?


----------



## Chris K

From looking at the context of various Google results it apparently just means "Africa," but I'm not sure of the origin of this particular spelling variant.


----------



## lamismagata

thank you, yes it seems to be an old name of Africa, but I think it has a particular localization over there


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe you'd like to provide some context or explain why you need it.


----------



## lamismagata

Bueno estoy traduciendo un libro al inglés sobre temas de medio ambiente y alli se dice que la mayoraía de paises unos 120 entre ellos Brasil, México, y Argentina, Afrecha y todo el mundo árabe solo han alcanzado el nivel de sociedades de consumo.


----------



## k-in-sc

Something doesn't sound right. For one thing, Africa isn't a country. For another, most African countries aren't in the same class economically as the other countries you mentioned. 
Was that the exact sentence? And is your text a scan? Is "Afrecha" mentioned in other places in the text?


----------



## lamismagata

No it is not mentioned in other part but, there are other text, one of Spencer Wells in National Geographic, wait a moment it is mentioned like this, Afrecha. In another text from a Chilenean University, it was mentioned as an area turn inginto a desert. I know Africa is not a continent. What a understand is Afrecha is being taking as a region from North Africa, but this is not precise in the texts.


----------



## k-in-sc

Here's a National Geographic profile of Wells and a translation in which ''Afrecha'' is used to mean ''Africa.'' I don't know why -- sorry!

Hillary Mayell
for National Geographic News
January 21, 2003
_By analyzing DNA from people in all regions of the world, geneticist Spencer Wells has concluded that all humans alive today are descended from a single man who lived in *Africa *around 60,000 years ago.
_

Hillary Mayell
NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC CHANNEL
El experto en genética Spencer Wells estudia el ADN de los modernos humanos para aprender quiénes somos, a dónde viajamos para poblar el mundo y cuán estrechamente estamos vinculados entre nosotros. 
...
Wells ha recolectado muestras de sangre de aborígenes en Australia, de los Chukchi, habitantes de la tundra de Siberia, de granjeros en las colinas de Afganistán y de nómadas en los desiertos de *Afrecha*. 
_Mediante un análisis de los cambios genéticos en el cromosoma, y de hombres en todas las regiones del mundo, Wells y sus colegas establecieron que todos los seres humanos vivos en la actualidad descienden de un hombre que vivió en* Afrecha* hace unos 60,000 años._

Note that (as far as I know) human life is considered to have originated in the now-deserts of sub-Saharan Africa, not North Africa.


----------



## lamismagata

Gracias eres muy amable es una lástima que no se encuentre una referencia específica a ese nombre.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, if you find one, please post back!


----------



## Vell Bruixot

k-in-sc said:


> Well, if you find one, please post back!



Karen - I found that Afrecha is rather widely used in Latin American and even Peninsular academic and government writing, to mean the continent of Africa, whether ancient or contemporary.  It has taken on a sort of "hip academic" connotation.

Typical use: ... se transformaron en un tema de debate en muchos países de América Latina, Asia y Afrecha. Las ONG asociadas con la Red de Acción
en Plaguicidas (Pesticide Action Network o PAN)....


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, I pretty much surmised that, but where did they get it!? And why aren't we on the bandwagon?


----------



## lamismagata

Bueno Karen te agradezco tu interés, espero conseguir más información y por supuesto te la comunicaré.


----------

